# Goodbye



## camsdad (Jan 7, 2013)

It has now been 28 hrs since we lost our golden boy Hunter.
It has been an extremely hard time for my wife and myself (more so for me).
As you know there is not a moment that goes by that we don't think of him and all the those silly little things they do.
We had 2 golden boys from 1998 till 2013.
Shadow 1998-2010....Hunter 2000-2013. When we lost Shadow in Aug 2010 it also was very hard but we had our sons wedding the day after and of course we also had hunter and that kept our mind off of the loss of Shadow.
This time when we lost Hunter on Saturday Jan 5th 2013 all we have are our memories of our Shadow and Hunter and it seems a lot harder this time. I know time will help but even so it is a extremely difficult time.......... Shadow went to the bridge on Aug 12. 2010.......
In the coming months I think I will get a memorial tattoo of the boys.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Both your boys were beautiful. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Hunter. How hard is no one who didn't experience cant even imagine.
Rest in peace sweet Hunter boy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry about your loss of beautiful Hunter. Both Hunter and Shadow were beautiful. It is even more difficult when you loose the last one. It is the same for us when we lost our Max. Sending thoughts for strength in the coming weeks and months ahead.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hunter. We are still reeling from our Oakley's unexpected passing late November, and I think I know exactly how you are feeling right now. I pray you find peace in your memories, as we are trying to do. Rest peacefully Hunter. Oakley has surely found and befriended you at the Bridge.
Carol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter and Shadow*

I am SO VERY SORRY to hear about your loss of Hunter and Shadow!
What beautiful boys!
If you want me to add them to our Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List, please let me know when in 2010 Shadow went to the Bridge.

I added Hunter to our 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...grf-goldens-passed-2013-list.html#post1893857


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Hunter and Shadow are beautiful boys. I am so sorry for your recent loss of Hunter. It's never easy losing any of our loved ones. You and your family are in our prayers. Rest in Peace dear Hunter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hunter, both he and Shadow were such beautiful boys.

My heart goes out to you, I have been through it too many times and it never gets any easier.

I hope time will ease your pain and you will find peace knowing Hunter is reunited with Shadow, running freely, playing, enjoying life again as he did when he was young. 

They will be waiting for you and until that day comes, Hunter and Shadow will always be with you watching over you.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Such handsome boys! So very sorry for your loss. RIP Hunter and Shadow.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So saddened to read of your loss of Hunter, he will now be running free with Shadow and many new friends.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Hunter


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Hunter, him and Shadow were lovely golden boys.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss of Hunter and Shadow. It is even harder when they are your last fur baby, the house feels really empty then. That is where I am at too. You take it one day at a time, cry and grieve, and slowly it gets a little better. The missing them part is the hardest, even when you know there was nothing more to be done. But we can always remember, cherish and love them..that goes on til we're reunited with them someday! Comfort and peace to you.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. It's never easy. I have Mac's son still and not a day goes by that I don't miss him. It will get better.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.Prayers going out for your healing it does take time.As time passes & you & the wife recover maybe a rescue to ease your loneliness & remember your boys.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am s sorry. Beautiful goldens and I love the picture with the tennis ball in his mouth just ready to play -- typical golden!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Hunter. It's never easy..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum. I'm so glad that you have found this community where we do truly understand what you're going through. I hope that you will share more photos of and stories about your Golden sweethearts. This is a place where it's fine to share the good times and the bad.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. This is a difficult time. Take good care of yourself and rest softly on your sweet memories............


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your Hunter, our beloved Goldens just are not on earth long enough. Hopefully the good memories of Hunter will replace the hurt you feel. I lost my Liam December 8th, its still hard to deal with. Rest in peace dear Hunter


----------

